# Hello to all of you



## Goetz (Oct 15, 2014)

As a new member I just want to introduce myself.

I am 49 now and from germany.After 2 years of information and travelling to the filippines I will expat to Cebu in December this year. 
So in the future you will get more stupid (hehehe) questions and threads from me here too


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Goetz said:


> As a new member I just want to introduce myself.
> 
> I am 49 now and from germany.After 2 years of information and travelling to the filippines I will expat to Cebu in December this year.
> So in the future you will get more stupid (hehehe) questions and threads from me here too


Howdy and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you're going to make the move at an earlier age than most of us. At least making the move in December, it will be a good escape from the snow there in your home country.
There are no stupid questions when it comes to making a move like this so feel free to have some fun with questions etc. Good bunch of people to help in any way we are able..


----------



## themissus (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome! Welcome!
I'm quite new here too so i'm asking pretty silly questions myself. May I ask why you chose Cebu, though? I don't know any place other than Manila so i'm quite clueless.


----------



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

Forgive me for being what may seem blunt- BUT Manila is not Philippines. You must travel around and see the provinces to get a feel for the real Philippines - lovely people though where ever you go. 

Do travel and experience the other parts and the islands- which ones you may ask to which you will get dozens of replies- they are all good. Browse all the threads on this website will give you an insight.


----------



## themissus (Oct 8, 2014)

weereb said:


> Forgive me for being what may seem blunt- BUT Manila is not Philippines. You must travel around and see the provinces to get a feel for the real Philippines - lovely people though where ever you go.
> 
> Do travel and experience the other parts and the islands- which ones you may ask to which you will get dozens of replies- they are all good. Browse all the threads on this website will give you an insight.


It's not blunt at all. I would love to travel and get a feel of the whole country but as of present, we are kind of...stuck (that's the closest word I could find) here in Manila. I'm glad to hear though that there are lovely people everywhere. That's what we all need. People who are pleasant and kind.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I love PI but Manila is NOT. The Philippines. I would say that if the Philippines needed an enama Manila is he insert point


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry if I ruffle some feathers...and this will prob start a barrage of manila-hate-mail... but here goes...

I'm getting little miffed with all the attacks saying "Manila isnt the Philippines" 

Despite comments to the contrary...Manila IS still part of the Philippines. It is the modern metropolitan city of the Philippines. 

Ask any Manila resident....born and raised...and they will tell you the same thing. Manila is the new modern Philippines. Living in in the provinces, to a native Manileño, could be as foreign or distasteful as many of you think of living in metro Manila. 
God forbid you call a Manileño a "provincial" or "inday". These terms are like the American phrase, "*******" and could warrant a bad response. But like "*******" the term could be taken as an insult or a badge of honor....depending on each persons background.

Could anyone in America make the claim... Los Angeles or NYC isn't the real America. Could some say.... Paris isn't really France..... London isn't England?

I would argue NO. I can accept it certainly isn't the province or countryside. 

I'm trying not to too blunt or step on toes.... I LOVE visiting the provinces and spending time in the country....but I've been mostly a city dweller all my life and I prefer Metro Manila living to the provinces. (Home is actually in Cavite).

Yes the city is dirty, loud, in your face, 24/7, awful traffic and can be expensive... but it IS the seat of the government and part of the Philippines.

Perhaps a more fair comment may be.... Manila is a city...if you prefer country living its not for you. Try the provinces if you don't like the city pace.

But to throw the blanket hate statements that Manila isn't the Philippines... or that its a cesspool. ... thats hurts MY feelings, I made the conscious decision to make the city my choice of residence, oher choose the provinces...I respect their choices and would appreciate the same. 

To each their own. For me....I LOVE Mto Manila. 

Just sayin....


----------



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

When I stated that Manila isn't Philippines- it wasn't meant in any way suggesting it is bad place to reside- many people have to live there for all sorts of reasons- mostly economic. It is a city with all the points of noise, pollution and congestion coupled with high prices for accommodation- yet city life does suit many people expat too with all the amenities it provides- but staying in city world wide like London or New York [for instance] is not UK or America. 

It takes all kinds in this world- all I was suggesting is to travel to other places in Philippines enjoy the islands and provinces- certainly a rewarding experience.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree with you whole hardheartedly Weereb, I was trying not to sound to uppity... but i supposed I read one too many negative remarks about Manila in one day. 

My father would DIE if he couldn't live in a town with only one paved street...and maybe a small general store where everyone knew everyone. On the other hand... i would go nuts if I coudn't go out at 3am and find something to eat if I wanted. 

Ha! Don't get me wrong, I love getting out of city for a while, but after a short time i get itchy... Whenever my Dad would visit me from his small town, he would last about 2 or 3 days and then say...OK I've had enough city lights, i'm going home.

No hard feelings...this is called open civilized exchange of convo and info. 

I just got a little grumpy with everyone calling my home a cesspool... yeah maybe so...but its MY cesspool! 

peace


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

seriously, having travelled a few places / islands, including the northern most island in PH Archipelago, the least amount of time is what I will spend in Manila

I maybe partial to the lifestyle in Mountain Province, but Manila ranks low in terms of liveability, for me .. 

I would disagree with the way Manila went, just in the past 10 years and the way it is going and is going on .. 

Considering uncontrolled migration from rural areas / provinces to Manila, and the oligarchs playing the "Manila or Bust" card, as they own every other square inch of land and stand to benefit more immensely .. 

if the Dan Brown's calling Manila as Gates of Hell was insulting and those insisting Manila is Paradise .. well, it is Paradise if you are floating in Money or reasonably well off, or stay fairly insulated from the poverty, corruption, day to day struggling, some even splitting a single floor in a room to two floors and two families living - all leading to more crime - crime that gets justified in a way as "ah, he was stealing to feed his children" or "robbing to buy medicine .. " etc .. 

Yah, I have seen people living in houses built of plywood, and come every storm, all gets washed away, and they start over.

And what most fail to see is, such people go to work in Call center and the likes and dress decent, and from what they see and how they dress, most ignorant decide they live in good conditions.

Heck, some of the farm animals in Bontoc live in better conditions .. 

Or as a well healed traveler who puts up in 5 star hotels, and only see the good stuff .. of course, what you see is the rosy side .. 

For all others, there is only misery, and more misery, and I can produce a hundred friends of mine living in provinces, who as Filipinos, are not fond of spending more than the time they need in Manila or if possible, they go straight to NAIA to fly out, than spend a day or even few hours. Return - ditto - NAIA-> Bus terminal -> home far away from Manila .. as fast as possible .. 

Even fellow Filipinos aren't spared, in the ruthless city called Manila

Don't get me wrong.

I have also enough friends who live in QC, San Juan and Makati, and there are nice places to see, things to do, and friends to make me happy, when I am in Manila, but the congestion, and the freefalling destruction of everything and all only makes it gloomy

Years ago, yes, Manila was the city of Love and all (not in the bad way, but in a nice way, even from married couples taking a break in Manila .. )

Now ??? 

No Way Jose ..

if you can explain how 10% of the population can squeeze into such a small area and claim all is fine, I will get you a San Mig .. 

No offense, Rant off !!!

PS, I know, using legal mumbo jumbo, the powers-be will say Manila population is just over 1 million, and so and so ..

For me NCR = Manila, as 90% of people living working in Manila are within NCR !!


----------



## themissus (Oct 8, 2014)

I kinda feel a little bit guilty. Did my post open the doors of discussion? Being from Manila, I can be quite protective of my home, but I can also understand the negative comments other people make. Anyway, have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

themissus said:


> I kinda feel a little bit guilty. Did my post open the doors of discussion? Being from Manila, I can be quite protective of my home, but I can also understand the negative comments other people make. Anyway, have a great weekend everyone.


I think that most people that fly in from other countries are fairly surprised at the over crowding, dense traffic, and abject poverty at every turn. Something that we would not ever see in places most of us are from.
But Manila has some great areas too. Even Ermita and the areas around Rizal Park and the local malls are fun and can be a good place to spend time. Quezon City and other areas as well.
I could live in some of those areas comfortably but we prefer living in the province that is still close to city life North of Manila.

Don't worry about your post. It's just fine and everyone just voices their own opinions..


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

The missus... I understand what ur saying too... im the one who left the long tirade before in defense of Mto Manila. 
I too understand and agree to a point with the neg comments. Could say the same thing about most cities of the world...los angeles, nyc, tokyo, london etc. There are bad/poor/dangerous areas all over. 

But the drastic and blatent in ur face poverty that can be seen in Manila can be shocking.

We each make our own circle of comfort no matter our station in life. 

Mine is Cavite.
peace


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Kavite Kenny said:


> ...
> But the drastic and blatent in ur face poverty that can be seen in Manila can be shocking.
> 
> ....


From the little I've seen of Manila, it is not all that different in that regard as any major city in the lesser developed Asia.( If anything it is better than most.) I am of course excluding Singapore, Japan, and Korea from this list as these places are as developed and wealth as any western city. You cannot compare a major city in the developed world with one in an emerging lesser developed economy.

Mumbai, Delhi, Jakarta, Kabul are all worse than Manila in this regard.

Going outside of Asia, Mexico City, Kingston and Montego Bay Jamaica are also much worse.

These are just the places I’ve seen, I am sure that people better traveled than I can add to the list.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Manitoba said:


> From the little I've seen of Manila, it is not all that different in that regard as any major city in the lesser developed Asia.( If anything it is better than most.) I am of course excluding Singapore, Japan, and Korea from this list as these places are as developed and wealth as any western city. You cannot compare a major city in the developed world with one in an emerging lesser developed economy.
> 
> Mumbai, Delhi, Jakarta, Kabul are all worse than Manila in this regard.
> 
> ...


I may get on your nerves for saying this, but you should avoid inserting Kabul in your writing, unlike other cities you mentioned

I am sure only a meager minority will ever have the privilege of experiencing Kabul, or Iraq, for that matter .. 

and before you say anything, I have a friend who is also based there, but he doesn't compare Kabul with anything .. since he never gets to leave the compound ..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> .... I have a friend who is also based there, but he doesn't compare Kabul with anything .. since he never gets to leave the compound ..


Those people are usually called FOBits. I always wondered why anyone would go all that way and never go to Afghanistan.

I spent most of my time outside the wire, staying in many cases woith local government people, village elders etc until we had enough of a presence in an area to acquire long term accomidations and become self sustaining for our life support.

And here is a news flash: the media lies about what life is like there. They make it out to be a lot more dangerous than it really is so everyone will think that they are really brave for going there. The reality is that with the proper percautions and some common sence it is pretty safe, just like every where else.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Ha! Interesting...as former military I know the term FOBbit.

Also interesting in our forum, I heard the phrase used to describe a young Filipina as a FOBber and also as FOBbit. 

Apparently referring to "Fresh Off the Boat". 

I reckon we, as expats, are the foreigners and at one time FOBs...ha! 
Certainly been called worse by people who meant it!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Manitoba said:


> And here is a news flash: the media lies about what life is like there. They make it out to be a lot more dangerous than it really is so everyone will think that they are really brave for going there. The reality is that with the proper percautions and some common sence it is pretty safe, just like every where else.


Ok, I understand, now don't make this into a tourist promotion for Afghanistan

Unfortunately, the guy I know based in Kabul, works for another organization fixing infrastructure and such, but often their survey crew / inspection crew does get shot up badly .. 

Even though they aren't attached to any armed forces or anything, try tell that to the locals who have been taking potshots at them.

So .. yah, let's get this back to Manila

I agree, for your satisfaction, all of us should have a holiday in Afghanistan .. !!

Cheers, and no offense


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Goetz said:


> As a new member I just want to introduce myself.
> 
> I am 49 now and from germany.After 2 years of information and travelling to the filippines I will expat to Cebu in December this year.
> So in the future you will get more stupid (hehehe) questions and threads from me here too


You will like Cebu! There are great beaches everywhere!


----------

